

The Peltzman Effect: Induced Human Error  - cwan
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/07/induced-human-error/59259/

======
tbrownaw
Looks like the source article is <http://blog.steinberg.org/?p=11> It's much
longer and looks like it has other interesting things in it as well.

 _To prove the phenomenon even exists, one particularly inspired British
researcher had volunteers ride bicycles on a closed course, with half the
people wearing helmets and proper attire, and the other half clad in their
underwear. Graduate students positioned on the sidelines graded the volunteers
performance and tallied any unsafe maneuvers. The results showed that the
unclothed group practiced much safer driving habits, thereby supporting risk
compensation theory - and Britain’s reputation for eccentricity_

